# what wire do you guys use for butterfly jigs ?



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

to keep from getting cut off?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I dont use wire...it gets kinked...........use some flouro........


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

i've been using florocarbon but i'm tired of losing jigs to toothy critters,i've heard of people using flexible wire but what kind i have no idea.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I rarely have a problem getting "bit" off, now I get broke off on structure all the time by AJs and the like. I use 30-50lb flouro or reg mono leader. I do have some of the assist hooks that are made with wire as opposed to the kevlar or dacron string, but really don't notice a diff on cut offs and the string is easier to work with.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

I have only been butterfly jig fishing for a year but have experienced cutoffs on several occassions. Hence, I have made up some new wire rigs for this coming year. The wire is stranded cable called 49-Strand and made by American Fishing Wire. I have used this to make assist hooks and leaders. Also, I am using either 90 lb. test or 175 lb. Most local tackle stores carry the 175 lb. cable but I had to go on the internet and order some in the 90 lb. size. Finally, this cable is very flexible and can also be used for offshore trolling leaders for toothy critters such as wahoo. The same company makes double mini-sleeves for connections. 

I am looking forward to trying the cable this year. Good Luck!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I always start with flouro or heavy mono leader but if i'm experiencing cutoffs I add about 12-18 inches of American Fishing Wire 90# Micro Supreme. Its extremely flexible and doesn't require crimping since you can tie knots with it. I tie it straight to my line with an albright and attach to the jig with a 3 turn uni knot. Keep in mind whenI say attach tomy main line that I always have a 20ft section of mono or flouro tied straight to my braid. If you don't have a topshot section like this then I would attach the wire with a swivel to the main line since the braid will often slip if tied straight to the wire.


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've heard some good things about Tyger wire, basically a very flexible wire but I haven't seen it around nor have I used it myself but it could be worth a shot.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the single strand titanium wire. You can tie knots in it and it is much thinner than the stranded steel wire that is knotable. It is a little on the pricey side. About a 12" piece is all that is necessary.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I always just tie straight to the solid ring with a uni in 100lb jinkai. My thinking is that I would rather get a bite and loose an occasional jig, than to not get bit a few times on wire shy fish. Or heaven forbid, miss my yft because I have wire on there.



If I was getting killed every drop thought, I would switch to something like a twisty leader, before switching to wire.



The easiest way to make these is by putting the end of line in a drill and spinning it up.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Have you got a better picture? Does it work with fluorocarbon?


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

This is a really long leader, but for popping, one about 5-6' is occasionally used for protection around coral heads.



For jigging, you can just do a mini one.







.


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

Would using 40# seven strand be ok and would a figure 8 knot hold or should I crimp it?



I plan to try the twisty leader too but want another tool in my arsenal should the cutoffs be abundant that day.


----------



## fy01CPO (Jul 3, 2009)

> *Eastern Tackle (3/11/2010)*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IofvuXnmRNU
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw the other vid on how to connect the leader to the bimini but how do you connect the tag end(s) to the lure?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *fy01CPO (3/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Eastern Tackle (3/11/2010)*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IofvuXnmRNU
> ...


x1 was wanting know to.


----------

